
"Not So Bootstrap-y": How To Build & Customize Your Own Bootstrap Theme - antjanus
http://antjanus.com/blog/web-development-tutorials/how-to-build-your-own-bootstrap-theme/
======
antjanus
I decided to write a follow up to my earlier article
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4427864> that many have found lacking.

